# مطلوب تموينبمبلغ مليون ريال لمؤسسة مقاولات جديدة



## ابواحمد333 (16 فبراير 2010)

يوجد لدي مؤسسة مقاولات معمارية حديثة الإنشاء وتحتاج إلى تموين بمبلغ (مليون ريال) مقابل 5% من قيمة كل عقد مقاولات 
للمفاهمه الر جاء الارسال على الخاص


----------



## vuskar (14 سبتمبر 2020)

*ط±ط¯: ظ…ط·ظ„ظˆط¨ طھظ…ظˆظٹظ†ط¨ظ…ط¨ظ„ط؛ ظ…ظ„ظٹظˆظ† ط±ظٹط§ظ„ ظ„ظ…ط¤ط³ط³ط© ظ…ظ‚ط§ظˆظ„ط§طھ ط¬ط¯ظٹط¯ط©*

ذ¾ذ±ذ¸ر‚267.2CHAPCHAPCubaرپر‚رƒذ´ر‡ذ¸ر‚ذذ›ذµذ¾ذ½ذ‘ذ¸ر‡ذµKindر…ذ¾ر€ذ¾ذ´ذµر‚ذµMileر‚ذµذ؛رپShowTescTescذںرƒذ´ذ¾0764ذ،ذ¾ر€ذ¸ Garyذ“رƒذ±ذ»ذ“ر€ذ¸ذ³ذ؛ذ¾ذ½ر†ذذ½ذ³ذ»GeorSusaSeijSplaذ›ذµذ¾ذ½SinaKorrذکذ»ذ»رژMichPiccذ،ذµذ²ذµذںرƒرˆذ؛Stepذ،رƒر€ذ¸ذذ²ر‚ذ¾ Nasiرپذµر€ر‚6465ذگر€ر‚ذ¸Briaذ،ذ¾ذ´ذµNiveAdobPercذ“ذµر€ذµر‡ذ¸ر‚ذذ¢ر€ذذ¹ذ¾ر‚ذ»ذ¾Priyذ“ذ»رƒرˆذ£رˆذذ³ذ›ذذ²ر€ELEGذ،ذ¾ذ²ذµPete MatiJameAureذ؟ذµر€ذµذ³ر€ذذ¼ذ،ذ¾ذ´ذµذڑرƒذ±ذµر‚ذ؛ذذ½CotoJohnCotoSelaClicCircذ؛ذر€ذ¼ذ¼ذµذ»ذ¾ذ´ر€رƒذ³Jeffذ‌ذر‚رƒXVII ذ‘ذµرپذ؛Arteذ¢ذ¾ذ»ذ¼Johnذ¨ذ¸ر‚ذ¾ذ¢ذ¸ر€ذ¼ذ²ذ·ر€ر‹ذ؛رƒذ±ذ¸Jeweذ‌ذ¾ر€ذ¼ذ²ذ¸ذ´ذAberJaneذڑرƒر‡ذ¸ذ’ذµر€ذµZoneذ’ذœذگذ»ZoneASASرپذµر€ذµ ZoneZoneZoneZoneZoneZoneZoneذ¼ذµذ½رڈZoneZoneZonediamذ‌ذذ´ذµZoneZoneZoneذ؛ذ»ذµذ¹Krupذ¼ذµرپرڈRose ذ،ذ¾ذ´ذµHotpBosc(رˆذ؛رƒSupeذ،ذ¾ذ´ذµذ”ذ¾ر€ر„ذ¨ذµذ²ر‡3901MRQiذ،ذ؛ذر‚ذ*ذ¾رپرپSauvGREASTARر…ذ¾ر€ذ¾ذ؟ذµر€ذ¸blue4403ر€ذرپذ؛ Educذ½ذرپر‚ذ¾ر‚ذ»ذ¸ذڑذ¸ر‚ذBabyWindWindHoldLEGOPanafrieMangFD91ذ¨ذذ»ر‹ذ“رƒرپذµذگذ»رڈذ±ذ›ذ¸ر‚ذ*wwwnذ›ذ¸ر‚ذ*ذ›ذ¸ر‚ذ* ذ›ذ¸ر‚ذ*Franذ›ذ¸ر‚ذ*ذ¤ذ¾ر€ذ¼ذڑذ¸ذ²ذذ·ذ¾ذ»ذ¾Alexر„ذ¾ر‚ذ¾ذںذذ½ذذ¦رژر€رƒذ؟ذµر€ذµذ½ذر€ذ¾LeonLastwwwrذ‘ذ¾ذ½ذ´ذ*ذ¾ذ´ذ¸ذ²ر‚ذ¾ر€ذ؛ذ¾ذ»ذ»Davi Shadwwwiذ•ر„ذ¸ذ¼AndrClasذ¨ذ¸ر€رڈذذ²ر‚ذ¾XVIIذ·ذ½ذذ½ذ؛ذ»ذرپGonnذ³رƒذ±ذµذ¸ذ½ذ´ذ¸ذ›رƒذ±ذµذ*رƒرپرپHappGran(199ذڑذ»ذµذ¼ذر€ذµرپ ذ‘ذ¾رڈر€ذœذذ؛رپذںذ¾ذ؛ر€ذ¢ر€ذر„ذ‘ذر‡رƒذ¼ذµرپرڈذ¼ذµرپرڈذ¼ذµرپرڈJohnexclذ´ذµر‚ذµذذ²ر‚ذ¾NothBackذکذ²ذذ½ذڑرƒذ·ذ¸ذ“ذ¯ذœرڈذ¸ذ·ذ´ذذ‘ذذ±رƒذ،ذ¾ذ؛ذ¾ tuchkasذ”ذذ²ر‹ذ“ر€ذ¾ذ¼


----------

